# Tyco Tires



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

With the recent discussion on Tyco I tookl out my Silver Streak. BY Golly IT ran! I tested a bunch a few years back and I thought the diesels has died. Anyway it grumbled down the track. Yeah grumbled because it was tireless.

As luck would have it I cleaned out the van and found my daughter's elastics for her retainer. Hmm, a number 4, very small, will stretch. Bingo on goes the elastic and the grumble stopped. 










They are very soft so I do not know how long they will last.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

It looks like you should be well supplied for a thousand scale miles at least.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I have been using something similar on my Chattanooga, Bachmann F3 307 and an AMH E3 PRR. One word of advice, do not allow there to be any twist on the rubber bands. They will break much faster f they are twisted. Tack a small screw driver and just run it under the band. This will normally remove all of the twist.


----------



## burlington77 (Sep 28, 2009)

Interesting. I've just recently started messing with old TYCO stuff. I've read mixed reviews on these things...some people love the dental elastics, some say they break down and get gooey. I've read that some use hair bands, but cut them down thinner. I'm not sure what the best answer is, but I'm going to have to figure it out as my TYCO stuff gets more use.


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

I get my traction tires from Dollar Tree. One bag should last me a lifetime.

Bob


----------



## jeffnohio (Sep 22, 2010)

wow after reading this I'm gonna have to find some of those retainer rings .. I have an old tyco Chattanooga.. the wheels were shot, first I tried 7/16ths o-rings too tall. then I put some tiny hair bands bought from wally world and they work but are too thin and it still slips... good find


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*How Bout that Orthadontia!*

Purple,gold,green......not only do the bands make great traction tires.....they give Diesels and Steamers a million dollar SMILE!:laugh::laugh: Hey,Bob hows it goin!


----------



## x_doug_x (Jun 21, 2010)

you can get diesel tires for locos from your local hobby shop, at least i can. they are 5.00 for a box. i think there all assorted? either way that's what i used on my chattanoogas when i had them.


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

I use Calumet's Chattanooga tires. They'll fit the powertorques and brownbox era MU-2's.Perfect fit and all.


----------



## D&HDan (Nov 20, 2017)

Hey there Station master, you say you got your tires from Dollar Tree. What where they designed for? Just regular small elastic bands?

I have an AHM diesel switcher that needs new ones.

Thank you.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

THE TYCO MAN said:


> I use Calumet's Chattanooga tires. They'll fit the powertorques and brownbox era MU-2's.Perfect fit and all.


 You are correct, the Calumet tires work great. I have even stretched them onto steam engine drivers with no problems.
The Goody's bands from Wal Mart work as well, but you are better off to get the neoprene ones.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

D&HDan said:


> Hey there Station master, you say you got your tires from Dollar Tree. What where they designed for? Just regular small elastic bands?
> 
> I have an AHM diesel switcher that needs new ones.
> 
> Thank you.


Station Master has been inactive for a while. I suspect he used them on larger steamer drivers not diesel. I use dental elastics.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

You guys need to quit messin' around and get the right stuff! I've been using these for 20 years with no trouble.








Here's some of my great running Powertorque Tyco locomotives, using Calumet traction tires:


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

D&HDan said:


> Hey there Station master, you say you got your tires from Dollar Tree. What where they designed for? Just regular small elastic bands?
> 
> I have an AHM diesel switcher that needs new ones.
> 
> Thank you.


The Calumet #505 is what you need for your AHM, Dan. Welcome to the forum! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

An update is due, 2009 Thanks for the advice.

Are you sure there is a difference?


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

Yes, 8 years' difference!:laugh: This thread is so old it runs on vacuum tubes! :hah::lol_hitting::dunno:

Actually, the 515's are narrower and have a thinner cross section. It does make a difference.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

At the time my was daughter was in braces so packages abound.  Membership was scarce then and no one knew,


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

I'm glad it bubbled up again, traction tire questions come up all the time.


----------

